# Boy becomes a father... at 13



## Mattayus (Feb 13, 2009)

Dad at 13 | Boy Alfie Patten, 13, becomes father of baby girl Maisie with girlfriend Chantelle Steadman, 15 | The Sun |News


----------



## budda (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## stuh84 (Feb 13, 2009)

I love the UK


----------



## mustang-monk (Feb 13, 2009)

:High Five:

what do you think he has to pay in child support? 50p, 2 lollys and some football stickers.

wakefield (see location) at one point had the highest teenage pregnancy rate in europe, which sucks cos i never got any.


----------



## petereanima (Feb 13, 2009)

uuuh..

[/life]


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 13, 2009)

How the fuck? Has he even reached puberty?!

What a great country we live in. Teenage parents ftw.


----------



## Blind Faith (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow he cant be a 13 year old! He looks about 6

But anyway he is my hero now!


----------



## Nick (Feb 13, 2009)

i just posted a thread about this so if any mod see's it you can deleat it.

this is a joke seriously. Guess whos paying for that kid ME and everyone else who actually has to work for a living and isnt a fucking idiot.

seriously there needs to be some sort of darwin style cull in the UK we have far to many degenerates.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 13, 2009)

Nick said:


> seriously there needs to be some sort of darwin style cull in the UK we have far to many degenerates.



Lol the amount of times I've said that to people is incredible.


----------



## Mattayus (Feb 13, 2009)

And I thought I was young when I had one at 23 

It's a bit ridiculous, especially seeing as in the article they said his voice hasn't even broken yet.

I don't think I'd mind so much if he actually LOOKED 13, but the fact that he looks like my 8 year old nephew could throw him across the room is a touch disconcerting


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Feb 13, 2009)

Here I am again, replying to another off topic thread with the only response I deem appropriate:

Holy shit.

Honestly, there's SO much wrong with that situation, I don't even know where to start. I'm amazed and I hope the baby gets to lead a relatively normal life and retire when it turns 20.


----------



## Nats (Feb 13, 2009)

how precious


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 13, 2009)

> Last night Michaela Aston, of the anti-abortion Christian charity LIFE, said: We commend these teenagers for their courage in bringing their child into the world.
> 
> 
> At the same time this is symptomatic of the over-sexualisation of our youngsters and shows the policy of value-free sex education just isnt working.






Didn't this kid say he didn't know what he was doing? Surely that would imply A SERIOUS FUCKING LACK of proper sex education, or am I being naive?


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Feb 13, 2009)

distressed_romeo said:


> Didn't this kid say he didn't know what he was doing? Surely that would imply A SERIOUS FUCKING LACK of proper sex education, or am I being naive?


 
 I believe you're correct sir.


----------



## DaveCarter (Feb 13, 2009)

Theyve actually proved that states in the US that teach abstinence-only sex ed have the highest rates of teenage pregnancy. D'YA THINK??? 

Thats just shocking, he honestly looks about 7 years old. It looks like it has to be a wind-up...but unfortunately its not. Stupid kids.....


----------



## mustang-monk (Feb 13, 2009)

ith a name like chantelle and their family backgrounds its not that much of a suprise.

http://youngest_mother.tripod.com/ <wow

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-385968/Girl-11-Britains-youngest-mother.html


----------



## Panterica (Feb 13, 2009)

^holy fuck to the first one!!!!

when i was 12 even i knew to and how to use a condom.
AND WHY IT IS IMPORTANT.

what the fuck


----------



## mustang-monk (Feb 13, 2009)

yeah in my school we did sex education at 8.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 13, 2009)

mustang-monk said:


> yeah in my school we did sex education at 8.



Same here...I don't know how the fuck anyone manages to get to age 13 and not understand how this works.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm only 17 and I'm still a kid. There's no way in hell I could raise one myself at this point in time. Feel sorry for the kid, but I suppose that's what he gets for not wrapping it. I just had a scare and I was an emotional wreck. If I was in this kid's situation, who knows what I would do. But he doesn't seem like he's going to be a "great dad". I mean, what grade is he in? Junior high, if that? He basically just raped his own life.


----------



## Shannon (Feb 13, 2009)

I thought The Sun was a tabloid.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 13, 2009)

mustang-monk said:


> Girl, 11, will be Britain's youngest mother | Mail Online



"A girl is to become Britain's youngest mother after becoming pregnant at 11.
The girl smokes 20 cigarettes a day despite being eight months' pregnant. She conceived aged 11 when she lost her virginity to a boy of 15 on a drunken night out with friends.
The 15-year-old has since been charged with rape by police, and is due to appear again at Edinburgh sheriff court on July 10.
Her 34-year-old mother, who gave birth to her youngest child eight months ago, said she was 'proud' of her daughter.
She will be 12 years and 8 months when she has the child next month. Jenny Teague, Britain's youngest mother until now, was a month older when she gave birth in 1997."

ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME? You're proud of your daghter for being an 11 year old drunken slut who's a fiend and is now bringing another child into the world whom you will be raising as your own? Should be fucking shot.


----------



## Neil (Feb 13, 2009)

The dad is one of 9 kids, the mum is one of 5 kids

No wonder when they had sex it was so fucking easy to get pregnant.


----------



## Nick (Feb 13, 2009)

Ibz_rg said:


> "A girl is to become Britain's youngest mother after becoming pregnant at 11.
> The girl smokes 20 cigarettes a day despite being eight months' pregnant. She conceived aged 11 when she lost her virginity to a boy of 15 on a drunken night out with friends.
> The 15-year-old has since been charged with rape by police, and is due to appear again at Edinburgh sheriff court on July 10.
> Her 34-year-old mother, who gave birth to her youngest child eight months ago, said she was 'proud' of her daughter.
> ...



of course she is proud of her. She has secured herself a life of not having to work and spending the money that I have to earn and hand over to these fucking scumbag wastes of life.


----------



## Cancer (Feb 13, 2009)

My question is this, this chick found him ATTRACTIVE?!??!??!? Homeboy must have mad game. Methinks this was a sex experiment gone horribly, horribly wrong.


All joking aside, this dude will prolly be quite the stud once his growth spurt kicks in.


----------



## Lakeflower (Feb 13, 2009)

Wtf?  This freaks me out...


----------



## mustang-monk (Feb 13, 2009)

extra walfare check and council house priority is gonna go their way then.


----------



## Rick (Feb 13, 2009)

Shannon said:


> I thought The Sun was a tabloid.



I think the American version is.


----------



## mustang-monk (Feb 13, 2009)

yeah the suns just a shitty tabloid. Some tits a bit of gossip. Not a proper newspaper


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 13, 2009)

thats fucked up. but i laughed when i saw it


----------



## PlagueX1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Cancer said:


> My question is this, this chick found him ATTRACTIVE?!??!??!? Homeboy must have mad game. Methinks this was a sex experiment gone horribly, horribly wrong.
> 
> 
> All joking aside, this dude will prolly be quite the stud once his growth spurt kicks in.



Thats quite creepy


----------



## Mattayus (Feb 13, 2009)

I watched a program once about sexual exposure and its link with teenage pregnancies/under age sex.

It was really interesting - In Holland there is no age of consent for sex, but they have one of the lowest teenage pregnancy rates in Europe, and the kids very rarely do it before 16-18 anyway, and are quite respectful and sentimental about it.

I think it's a touchy subject, especially here in the UK, where we have such a sickeningly idiotic underworld culture thing going on right now, and it's getting a bit out of control. There's the age of consent (16) and it's almost like kids feel pressured to do it before then. 

In all fairness, despite shock value of this story, it's still unfair to criticise the two kids. They're not idiots, and shouldn't be treated as such. It's just a mistake they'll have to live with, so there's no need to get angry over it.


----------



## Petef2007 (Feb 13, 2009)

Based on some of the headlines i've seen in the sun over the years, i was half expecting this to be fake.

Then, i remembered i live in the UK.


----------



## garthfluff (Feb 13, 2009)

Roll on 2012.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 13, 2009)

this reminds me of a girl in my fiancés´ little brother´s class at school. they started 8th grade (junior high) after summer break last year, so they´re 12, turning 13...

she dropped out of junior high at age 12, because she was pregnant... she was going to be a mom...

i nearly peed my kidneys out of my nostrils when i heard about it!


----------



## Nick (Feb 13, 2009)

fuck living that kids life.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 13, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> this reminds me of a girl in my fiancés´ little brother´s class at school. they started 8th grade (junior high) after summer break last year, so they´re 12, turning 13...
> 
> she dropped out of junior high at age 12, because she was pregnant... she was going to be a mom...
> 
> i nearly peed my kidneys out of my nostrils when i heard about it!



Is that even possible?


----------



## Breakdown (Feb 13, 2009)

Not very suprised at the age I've heard of kids at this middle school that my bro goes to getting pregnant at 11 or 12. what I was suprised at was at how young that kid looked

he looks 8. Man these kids are getting smaller and smaller with every passing generation.
I'm suprised he knew which hole was which


I do feel sorry for the little girl though that she had to be born to this very young couple who still has a lot of growing up to do. They probably won't be able to care for her properly.


----------



## Vegetta (Feb 13, 2009)

lol my buddy's brother got 2 girls (twins) pregnant when he was 13

and they both had twins


he has like 15 kids now


----------



## Anthony (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm still a virgin at 16, but this 12 year old is getting bitches pregnant?


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Feb 13, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> Is that even possible?



Yes, even at your tender age, you can be a daddy. Or a mommy. Hard to tell from your avatar.


----------



## Breakdown (Feb 13, 2009)

Anthony said:


> I'm still a virgin at 16, but this 12 year old is getting bitches pregnant?




that's actually the first thought that popped into my mind
I'm almost 16 and I have yet to get some while this toddler is getting girls pregnant


----------



## nespythe (Feb 14, 2009)

dayum son


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Feb 14, 2009)

Breakdown said:


> that's actually the first thought that popped into my mind
> I'm almost 16 and I have yet to get some while this toddler is getting girls pregnant



How the fuck do you think I feel?!

[action=The Atomic Ass]is 24[/action]


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Feb 14, 2009)

Those kids have a lot of learning to do and I hope they have a lot of help. I'm glad they decided to keep the kid despite being afraid. That takes balls, I respect peoples right to choose, but I like to see people take responsibility for their actions like that. Especially being so young.



The Atomic Ass said:


> How the fuck do you think I feel?!
> 
> * The Atomic Ass is 24



Yikes dude, what are you waiting for?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 14, 2009)

ah, now that i see this story is from the sun, let&#180;s all just totally disregard it, as it&#180;s most likely not even close to being true. they post shitty junk for entertainment, and don&#180;t care about reality. don&#180;t ever take them seriously! 

and Atomic Ass, no shame in waiting till you&#180;re in your twenties, but don&#180;t wait too long! i would suggest you go to a party and look for girls being dumped or something, but that&#180;s not what i do, so i wouldn&#180;t recommend it 

i lost my virginity at 16 (which, incidentally, is the legal age in norway. i&#180;m such a good citizen!), and i was in disbelief that I had just done THAT 

i was sitting in the bus the next day thinking "can all these people tell? is it like in the movies, where everyone knows just by looking at you!?"

too bad she was a beast that just ate virginities for breakfast, and enjoyed the company of about 3 other men while we were together


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 14, 2009)

Vegetta said:


> lol my buddy's brother got 2 girls (twins) pregnant when he was 13
> 
> and they both had twins
> 
> ...



That's ummmm...wow.


You should see some of the crap the tabloids have published about this story. It's the kind of thing the boorish loudmouths who write opinion columns for them all thrive on...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 14, 2009)

The Atomic Ass said:


> How the fuck do you think I feel?!
> 
> * The Atomic Ass is 24



Wan go Amsterdam?


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Feb 14, 2009)

ILdÐÆMcº³;1382508 said:


> Yikes dude, what are you waiting for?


A whore that likes doing housework. 



MF_Kitten said:


> and Atomic Ass, no shame in waiting till you´re in your twenties, but don´t wait too long! i would suggest you go to a party and look for girls being dumped or something, but that´s not what i do, so i wouldn´t recommend it


Who said I was waiting? 



vampiregenocide said:


> Wan go Amsterdam?


Missed the joke.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 14, 2009)

The Atomic Ass said:


> Missed the joke.



It's like saying "Wan go Las Vegas?"


----------



## Dan (Feb 14, 2009)

this is wonderful.. the kid looks like he should be wrapped up in the cotton not the dad!

Giving birth should be a priveledge, not a right for some of these people, i hate to say it but a lot of the lower working class people in the UK nowadays are unfit to bring up children, and they damn well shouldnt be allowed to if theyre going to let thier kids do this and generally do whatever the fuck they like.

I feel sorry for the child most of all, what sort of future does it have with parents and grandparents like that?


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 14, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> i lost my virginity at 16 (which, incidentally, is the legal age in norway. i´m such a good citizen!), and i was in disbelief that I had just done THAT



I lost mine when I was 12 years old , so I was not a good citizen


----------



## poopyalligator (Feb 14, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I lost mine when I was 12 years old , so I was not a good citizen




Damn. That is young (congratulations lol). I didnt get my junk into a vagina until i was 19.


----------



## budda (Feb 14, 2009)

she looks terrifiying


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 14, 2009)

poopyalligator said:


> Damn. That is young (congratulations lol). I didnt get my junk into a vagina until i was 19.



here is a good joke... 

We took hours getting out of it when we where boarn, yet we spend our entire life wanting to go back inside it.....


----------



## mustang-monk (Feb 14, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I lost mine when I was 12 years old , so I was not a good citizen



:HIGH FIVE:


----------



## heavy7-665 (Feb 14, 2009)

13 lol but condoms were present


----------



## reptillion (Feb 14, 2009)

Breakdown said:


> Not very suprised at the age I've heard of kids at this middle school that my bro goes to getting pregnant at 11 or 12.





Twisted, but funny.
Do 13 year olds look like that in the U.K., Im 13 and have never seen a specimen like that.
Of course, most people who meet me think im 16ish, and I cant figure out if thats a good thing or bad thing.

What I hate is school abstinence only education. Pretty much its a two week span of missing gym class (win) Making sex jokes infront of teachers (win) and asking about safe sex with zombies to the teacher (I had to grow balls to say that.

I was going to try to push all the buttons, so I asked if condoms stop STD's, teacher said no, same thing with pregnancy. He told me to ask my dad. Next day i said my dad says they do all the above and more


----------



## mustang-monk (Feb 14, 2009)

reptillion said:


> Twisted, but funny.
> Do 13 year olds look like that in the U.K., Im 13 and have never seen a specimen like that.
> Of course, most people who meet me think im 16ish, and I cant figure out if thats a good thing or bad thing.
> 
> ...



that kids a shrimp for 13, most people look older than that at 13.

Thats shitty education "go ask your dad".

Abstinence only education is bullshit, same with other christian minded education like creationsim.

hmmn condoms are evil and people used to hang about with dinosaurs.  good going school


----------



## MorbidTravis (Feb 14, 2009)

dont bring religion into unless you are looking for trouble.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 14, 2009)

MorbidTravis said:


> dont bring religion into unless you are looking for trouble.



I'd like to agree with you but he's not wrong...


----------



## ZachTheRipper (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm just gonna say the kid had game.

High five?


----------



## reptillion (Feb 14, 2009)

Its not a problem with christians or any other religion. Its the hardcore elitist who feel the need to force their beliefs on others. I enraged the teacher in our class when he said that we should wait until we are married to have kids. I started talking about how marriage was for those too weak to show love, and it was a peace of paper showing devotion for weak personalities. I was just trying to cause a stir, and he reacted as I expected. In eighth grade, our sex ed lessons are the exact same as the ones in fourth grade, except this year they said anal sex (OMG*intense sarcasm)<=followed by something that sounded like we would go to hell if he tried it. It was so aweful that one of my more innocent friends asked me to clarify half of what they told us. 

According to them
1)everyone has STDs
2)Condoms don't exist
3)Trojan commercials are communist propaganda
4)birth control is a pagan ritual
5)abortion is only legal in california

While #1 may be a good point, the rest are BS
and the teacher resorted to commenting on certain kids penis size(or lack of) when they werent paying attention


----------



## mustang-monk (Feb 14, 2009)

reptillion said:


> and the teacher resorted to commenting on certain kids penis size(or lack of) when they werent paying attention



yeah teachers said that to me in sex ed when i was 7/8 but thinking back on i dont think many 8 year olds have big willys. Actually i think that bitch jinxed me.

put in a sexual harrasment claim saying the teacher kept talking about the size of your penis. IIRC the authorities dont take kindly to observations of 13yo genitalia.


----------



## reptillion (Feb 14, 2009)

mustang-monk said:


> yeah teachers said that to me in sex ed when i was 7/8 but thinking back on i dont think many 8 year olds have big willys. Actually i think that bitch jinxed me.
> 
> put in a sexual harrasment claim saying the teacher kept talking about the size of your penis. IIRC the authorities dont take kindly to observations of 13yo genitalia.



I already had the chance to make the asshole lose his job once. He was picking on a friend with family and psychological issues. One day the class was being particularly rowdy during drug education, and he had previously threatened the class with a research project if the behavior continued. He then "assigned us" a 10 page research project on the effects of a certain drug, with a poster or powerpoint. Single spaced. Of course, at this point i knew he was bluffing, but my friend didn't. So he kept on going on about details of how aweful it would be, and I was being rude outloud and saying about how i wanted to write about the effect of marijuana on the likes of matt pike and tony iommi, or i wouldnt do the project. After I was assigned to research cocaine, I shouted pretty loudly, along with a few other friends that we wouldnt do the project. Then he started talking about how if we didnt do it we would fail the semester. (that phased me so much) Now my friend has disgraphia, and has some issues that make it extremly difficult for him to write cohesively. Hes really a genius in all fields except writing. He was crying to me about how he was going to fail and I gave him supportive words, like I was going to get him out of him, or that his gym grade meant nothing, and the teacher was bluffing. He began really crying and raised his hand, the teacher yelled at his to put his hand down, he said he really needed help, the teacher kept picking on him, and then he snapped, fell to the floor, knocked over a table and started hitting his head against the floor. Everyone in the class, except for the teacher it seemed, knew he had conditions, and was supportive. I tried to talk to him, and it was no good, so i flat out carried him out of the class and calmed him down, talked to him, and gave him water. What was really disturbing about the whole incedent was that it was on a day with a 1 hour delay, so the schedule was messed up and the teacher kept us for an additional class period, so none of it would have happened if he knew what he was doing. I had previously complained about this teacher messing with my friend, and I was confident he would have been in serious trouble if i took him to the principal instead. For some reason I didnt, and it was probably the stupidest thing i did the whole school year. Now he wont touch either of us with a 10 foot pole.

Im sorry this is very OT, but i needed to say it.

And as far as sexual harrassment, It was the kind of thing where he would be talking about how your penis would grown in size during puberty, and when a kid would make a comment, he would say, most of the time, but yours might not (kids name here)

And as far as the OP, I cant believe he didnt know that kind of stuff at age 13. Is the UK as messed up as you guys say


----------



## MorbidTravis (Feb 15, 2009)

i want a genetic test on the 13 y/o and the baby. Was his gf cheating on him?


----------



## mustang-monk (Feb 15, 2009)

the uks only messed up like that in gyro valley. Ossett where i live is nice quiet area not much crime a few shitty kids but im bigger than them so i doesnt matter, bradford where im at uni on the other hand is a shit hole. last year some poles broke in to my flat and tried to beat me and my mates up. whats worse is that theyre students at the same uni.

Its shitty that there are people just sat at home watching daytime tv getting pissed on the dole. jobseekers etc should be there for people temporarily out of work, not for people that can be arsed. Its not as if theres no jobs or that immigrants are taking all the jobs these people are lazy, and dont want to take low level jobs.


----------



## DaveCarter (Feb 15, 2009)

Ive just been talking to my sister on facebook, guess who it turns out Im related to.....


----------



## mustang-monk (Feb 15, 2009)

chavhunter said:


> Ive just been talking to my sister on facebook, guess who it turns out Im related to.....



the Flash?


----------



## DaveCarter (Feb 15, 2009)

Correct!!! 











.....and?


----------



## reptillion (Feb 15, 2009)

Lemmy? Gene Simmons? Mick Jagger?


----------



## lobee (Feb 15, 2009)

Your mom? huhuhuhu


----------



## DaveCarter (Feb 15, 2009)

Lol infact Ive just had clarification from my dad: that 15 year old girl is my third cousin!!!!!!


----------



## mustang-monk (Feb 15, 2009)

chavhunter said:


> Lol infact Ive just had clarification from my dad: that 15 year old girl is my third cousin!!!!!!



So wait shes the Flash. I dont get it.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Feb 15, 2009)

flash?


----------



## reptillion (Feb 15, 2009)

Go give the kid a high five for us all


----------



## MorbidTravis (Feb 15, 2009)

since your family, can you have him give me tips? im 16 and i wanna be as potent as him.


----------



## jymellis (Feb 15, 2009)

i say give them a paternity test. i bet rg7620 it aint his!


----------



## DaveCarter (Feb 15, 2009)

Lol Ive been given all the juicy details. I wont give too much away for privacy (despite the fact Ive never actually met, or even heard of these people before!!!) but all I'll say is: anyone who thinks that the parents are to blame couldnt be more right in this case!!!! 

Im a firm believer that the majority of the world's problems are caused by stupid people. One of the main problems with these stupid people is that they have the ability to breed at an alarming rate, and since they cant bring up their kids properly (they are stupid after all) this results in a whole new generation of stupid people!!! And the cycle continues, bring X Factor, Big Brother, Jade Goody and mass religion along with it. This theory has just been proved by none other than my own distant family!!!!


----------



## jymellis (Feb 15, 2009)

who the fuck is jade goody?


----------



## MorbidTravis (Feb 15, 2009)

chavhunter said:


> Lol Ive been given all the juicy details. I wont give too much away for privacy (despite the fact Ive never actually met, or even heard of these people before!!!) but all I'll say is: anyone who thinks that the parents are to blame couldnt be more right in this case!!!!
> 
> Im a firm believer that the majority of the world's problems are caused by stupid people. One of the main problems with these stupid people is that they have the ability to breed at an alarming rate, and since they cant bring up their kids properly (they are stupid after all) this results in a whole new generation of stupid people!!! And the cycle continues, bring X Factor, Big Brother, Jade Goody and mass religion along with it. This theory has just been proved by none other than my own distant family!!!!



it really pisses me off when ppl say the parents are to blame. guess what. they arent! parents can only control so much of what is going on. For one thing, he is 13 and doesnt even look like he has seen his first pube yet. They probually are thinking that he doesnt have intiment thoughts yet.


----------



## DaveCarter (Feb 15, 2009)

MorbidTravis said:


> it really pisses me off when ppl say the parents are to blame. guess what. they arent! parents can only control so much of what is going on. For one thing, he is 13 and doesnt even look like he has seen his first pube yet. They probually are thinking that he doesnt have intiment thoughts yet.




OH TRUST ME!! Parents are to blame in this case!! Remember this is the girl that Im related to, not the little boy.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Feb 15, 2009)

chavhunter said:


> OH TRUST ME!! Parents are to blame in this case!! Remember this is the girl that Im related to, not the little boy.


No she is a 15 year old, dating a 13 year old. They are probually thinking that she will at least wait till the boy hits puberty first.


----------



## DaveCarter (Feb 15, 2009)

So tempted to give details....but I really shouldnt. Theyre enough of an embarassment to the rest of the family as it is, hence them being completely cut off from our side of the family. Just trust me on this one ok? I wouldnt say it was her mum's fault unless I was 100&#37; sure of it, which I am!!


----------



## mustang-monk (Feb 15, 2009)

MorbidTravis said:


> flash?



The Flash
V







oh shit the kid is the flash.

And in a lot of these cases the parents are to blame for an failure to bring up their kids and not really caring what their kids are up to.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Feb 15, 2009)

mustang-monk said:


> The Flash
> V
> 
> 
> ...



now that explains everything.


----------



## mustang-monk (Feb 15, 2009)

all the ladies spread their legs for the flash.


----------



## DaveCarter (Feb 15, 2009)

mustang-monk said:


> And in a lot of these cases the parents are to blame for an failure to bring up their kids and not really caring what their kids are up to.



Or perhaps when they know exactly what their kids are getting up to, and still do absolutely nothing about it.....


----------



## mustang-monk (Feb 15, 2009)

yeah they dont give a shit what their kids are doing. At work theres loads of kids fucking up stuff in the shop n their parents dont care. There was one kid that kept hanging and pulling on a glass shelf and the mum just didnt give shit whether he was going to hurt himself or break stuff, i told her to watch her kid and she just said in the most pathetic way "dont do that (name of the kid) and he just kept going on an on messing shit up.

One kid broke a bluray player and the parent just didnt give 2 shits.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Feb 15, 2009)

you cant say the parents are to blame unless you have proof to back your statement. Look at the salem witch trials, none of them had proof to back their accusations, but they killed dozens of innocent people because they let their opinions cloud their morals.


----------



## DaveCarter (Feb 15, 2009)

MorbidTravis said:


> you cant say the parents are to blame unless you have proof to back your statement. Look at the salem witch trials, none of them had proof to back their accusations, but they killed dozens of innocent people because they let their opinions cloud their morals.



Thats kinda out of context I think. That sort of thing is due to sheer ignorance and acting on suspicion, where as Im basing my statement on what I have been told as fact by a family member who knows exactly whats been happening at that house for the last 2 years, and whats been done about it. The media aint got a clue on this one!!


----------



## MorbidTravis (Feb 15, 2009)

chavhunter said:


> Thats kinda out of context I think. That sort of thing is due to sheer ignorance and acting on suspicion, where as Im basing my statement on what I have been told as fact by a family member who knows exactly whats been happening at that house for the last 2 years, and whats been done about it. The media aint got a clue on this one!!


he said she said.


----------



## mustang-monk (Feb 15, 2009)

Shitty parents have shitty kids.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Feb 15, 2009)

how many times have you done things without your parents knowing?


----------



## mustang-monk (Feb 15, 2009)

srsly your asking the wrong person cause i had a very very dull childhood. heck my mum rang me up a few days ago to tell me to put my coat on.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Feb 15, 2009)

mustang-monk said:


> srsly your asking the wrong person cause i had a very very dull childhood. heck my mum rang me up a few days ago to tell me to put my coat on.



so if everyone in england didnt have a coat on their mom will callthem?


----------



## mustang-monk (Feb 15, 2009)

what?


----------



## DaveCarter (Feb 15, 2009)

Travis dude, you got mail


----------



## thebhef (Feb 15, 2009)

The Atomic Ass said:


> A whore that likes doing housework.



Ah, yes. A Bang-maid.


----------



## mustang-monk (Feb 15, 2009)

none of this is as fucked up as this

1 Year Old Child is Pregnant


----------



## MorbidTravis (Feb 15, 2009)

mustang-monk said:


> none of this is as fucked up as this
> 
> 1 Year Old Child is Pregnant



happens.


----------



## reptillion (Feb 16, 2009)

Chavhunter, Although you may not know these people, If your parents know them and you can get in touch with this boy, I seriously think you can help him by giving him some big brotherly advice. I think alot of kids at that age(or atleast who look like that ) would look up to older kids.


----------



## Naren (Feb 16, 2009)

reptillion said:


> Chavhunter, Although you may not know these people, If your parents know them and you can get in touch with this boy, I seriously think you can help him by giving him some big brotherly advice. I think alot of kids at that age(or atleast who look like that ) would look up to older kids.



That would be kind of weird for him to seek out the boy that got his third cousin pregnant just because of the slight possibility that the boy might look up to him.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Feb 16, 2009)

Naren said:


> That would be kind of weird for him to seek out the boy that got his third cousin pregnant just because of the slight possibility that the boy might look up to him.



That acually might be a good thing looking up to him. He could teach him how not to have unprotected sex?


----------



## Nick (Feb 16, 2009)

my theory is that it is the 13 year olds dad that got her knocked up and rather than do some time get his kid taken off him and go on the sex offenders register he has decided to do the honourable thing and pass the buck onto his kid


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 16, 2009)

Two boys contest 13-year-old Alfie's claim - Local & National, News - Belfasttelegraph.co.uk


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 16, 2009)

reptillion said:


> Chavhunter, Although you may not know these people, If your parents know them and you can get in touch with this boy, I seriously think you can help him by giving him some big brotherly advice. I think alot of kids at that age(or atleast who look like that ) would look up to older kids.



I think that would be a huge mistake, although it's a nice thought. When families have deliberately broken off from a branch, it's usually for a good reason, and it wouldn't really be fair on the rest of his family to get in touch with them again. Speaking from personal experience (not regarding my own family mind...) it usually leads to things you'd rather forget being brought up again, and requests for 'loans' if your own family are better off.


----------



## Nick (Feb 16, 2009)

''Richard, a trainee chef, said: &#8220;I know I could be the father. Everyone thinks I am. My friends all tell me that the baby has my eyes &#8212; even my mum thinks so. ''

are you fucking serious?!?! 

thats a get out of jail free card and your throwing it back in the deck you complete fool.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 16, 2009)

Nick said:


> ''Richard, a trainee chef, said: I know I could be the father. Everyone thinks I am. My friends all tell me that the baby has my eyes  even my mum thinks so. ''
> 
> are you fucking serious?!?!
> 
> thats a get out of jail free card and your throwing it back in the deck you complete fool.



Just goes to show that stupidity is frequently inherited. That's just mind-boggling...


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 16, 2009)

The morons are probably thinking of nothing but their 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## Nick (Feb 16, 2009)

totally agree with both of you.

completley moronic.

If all these folk aspire to is being on the front page of the sun can we just make a bumper edition and give them a page each then vaporise them all or something?


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 16, 2009)

How long do you reckon it'll be before the appearences on talkshows and reality tv, the ghost-written books, and the begging for donations?


----------



## DaveCarter (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol trust me I wont be going anywhere near that family, theyve been given plenty of chances to sort things out over the last few years and have royally fucked things up everytime. Some people are beyond help!!


----------



## mustang-monk (Feb 16, 2009)

yeah if some 13yo kid ahd taken the rap for gettin her knocked up id be doing backflips, and runing down the street jumping and clicking my heels together.


----------



## DaveCarter (Feb 16, 2009)

This is just funny: "Chantelle, 15, said as she was comforted by the pint-size schoolboy: I love Alfie. I lost my virginity to him. There has been no one else."

LIES!!! 

"She told how Chantelles room was tiny with a very small bed that you wouldnt really call a single. Penny said: No one stayed over in it. She claimed the family had no idea Chantelle was even having sex with Alfie."

MOAR LIES!!!! 

"Tyler Barker  the 14-year-old who claims Maisie is his  said: It was routine for boys to stay over with Chantelle in her bed."

Truth


----------



## Nick (Feb 16, 2009)

lol


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 16, 2009)

chavhunter said:


> This is just funny: "Chantelle, 15, said as she was comforted by the pint-size schoolboy: I love Alfie. I lost my virginity to him. There has been no one else."
> 
> LIES!!!
> 
> ...





Under these circumstances, why the fuck would this kid attempt to claim the baby is his?


----------



## DaveCarter (Feb 16, 2009)

He probably doesnt understand quite how serious the situation is. Plus...

Benefit bonanza if teenage parents 'move in' | The Sun |News


----------



## Diogene303 (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh dear oh dear .....the SUN news paper ....the tabloids all of that crap makes me HATE this country so much and i really want to up and move and live some where else 

This once made me laugh along time ago when someone at work said to me why don't you go on holiday to places like spain and other parts of europe "where all the english twats/chaves go i may add" .....and i turned round and told him out right that i would not be seen dead next to another English idiot in a country like that i would be more happy going off to explorer the amazon rain forest than go on holiday with a bunch of chav larger louts


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 16, 2009)

Don't come here, this wouldn't even make the news if the kids were american.


----------



## DaveCarter (Feb 16, 2009)

I feel your pain dude. No matter how much I like to bitch about how the social underclass is ruining the country, it doesnt stop me being related to it!!! If somewhat distantly...


----------



## hairychris (Feb 16, 2009)

What's amusing is that there now seem to be a bunch of other kids saying that the sprog could be theirs.

Yay!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 16, 2009)

chavhunter said:


> He probably doesnt understand quite how serious the situation is. Plus...
> 
> Benefit bonanza if teenage parents 'move in' | The Sun |News



All those who didn't see it coming, raise your hands...






Thought not.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Feb 16, 2009)

Toshiro said:


> Two boys contest 13-year-old Alfie's claim - Local & National, News - Belfasttelegraph.co.uk



I've read today that there are 8 guys who might be the father...that girl is 15 and there are 8 guys!!!
There must be some very desperate guys... how can anyone sleep with her?
bag-over-head-method??


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 16, 2009)

Marv Attaxx said:


> I've read today that there are 8 guys who might be the father...that girl is 15 and there are 8 guys!!!
> There must be some very desperate guys... how can anyone sleep with her?
> bag-over-head-method??



Hell, @16 I did anything with a pulse that was female, old enough, and lighter than me.


----------



## JBroll (Feb 16, 2009)

Marv Attaxx said:


> I've read today that there are 8 guys who might be the father...that girl is 15 and there are 8 guys!!!
> There must be some very desperate guys... how can anyone sleep with her?
> bag-over-head-method??



For that kind of money they can afford to use paper *and* plastic... now they're living rich...

Jeff


----------



## mustang-monk (Feb 16, 2009)

> From the Suns Website
> Chantelle looked up from 18-rated action game Saints Row II to admit her first night out of hospital since having 7lb 3oz daughter Maisie had been tough and had left her &#8220;in a daze&#8221;.



Bullshit bringing games up. i played all the GTAs when i was younger, and id watch 18 rated movies etc. Always bringing up computer games.


----------



## JBroll (Feb 16, 2009)

Well, if the kid grows up to be a useless scumbag they'll be able to blame it on the games instead of WHAT THE FUCK THAT KID HAS NO PARENTS SOMEONECALLSUPERNANNYNOW!

Jeff


----------



## mustang-monk (Feb 16, 2009)

Its totally shit that she can become his cheif carer and skank us out of even more money. they should say "well now your screwed, shouldnt have been such a slut, get a fucking job cya. shes prolly roping the 13yo kid in to it so she can get big &#163;&#163;&#163;.

Social services should force a DNA test for the sake of the the boy.


----------



## Nick (Feb 16, 2009)

next year she can start claiming benifits for the dad if she registers herself as his legal guardian.


----------



## DaveCarter (Feb 16, 2009)

mustang-monk said:


> Social services should force a DNA test for the sake of the the boy.



Not sure if its in the news yet, but there's definitely one being done anyway. The 13yo is adamant that the kid is his and that the girl's not slept with anyone else, which is why I will be highly amused if it turns out its not his!! Cruel I know, but it'll serve her right for lying about it!!


----------



## Nick (Feb 16, 2009)

id be interested to see if a conservative government would put things in place that effectivly just told folk like this to get to fuck or if theyd continue to hand out freebies to them like Labour does.


----------



## DaveCarter (Feb 16, 2009)

I love the fact that someone mentioned the conservatives!! The number of quite high-up tories that Im related to this girl through is priceless


----------



## reptillion (Feb 16, 2009)

chavhunter said:


> He probably doesnt understand quite how serious the situation is. Plus...
> 
> Benefit bonanza if teenage parents 'move in' | The Sun |News




thats incest

I think the 14 year old has some sense to say he hopes its not his, but is a moron for saying anything before the DNA test.
I have no comments for the 16 year old
And little alfie, although he may have screwed his life, seems he would care the most.


----------



## Nick (Feb 16, 2009)

and are they of similar moral persuasion?


----------



## reptillion (Feb 16, 2009)

If you dont mind mentioning, what are some of the atrocies this family has committed, and how the hell are they raising this chick, 8 guys?!?



Toshiro said:


> Hell, @16 I did anything with a pulse that was female, old enough, and lighter than me.



You clearly dont listen to enough cannibal corpse


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 16, 2009)

reptillion said:


> You clearly dont listen to enough cannibal corpse



"...or they wouldn't need a pulse!"

Yeah, okay...


----------



## Mattayus (Feb 19, 2009)

Dunno if you guys know, but it's now been revealed that the boy isn't the father, it was just the girl and her parents stringing him along to make thousands off of the news stories.... utterly sickening


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Feb 19, 2009)

LOL

I was waiting for that to happen

EDIT: This country is so fucked


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 19, 2009)

*Alfie's dad Dennis - who dumped wife Nicola, 43, for a teenage friend of her eldest daughter - is clearly pushing for the test*

What a fucking family. Only in England eh.


----------



## reptillion (Feb 19, 2009)

Thats. Fucked. Up.
I feel bad for that kid, it seemed like he loved the baby. But the girls a whore.


----------



## Koshchei (Feb 19, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> Dad at 13 | Boy Alfie Patten, 13, becomes father of baby girl Maisie with girlfriend Chantelle Steadman, 15 | The Sun |News



Here's the gem:

Richard, who told the paper *he slept with Chantelle with the consent of her parents and without using any contraception*, said he plans to demand a DNA test. 

No wonder you weren't told about this part of your family, chavhunter.


----------



## DaveCarter (Feb 19, 2009)

Yup. Her mum knew she's been having unprotected sex since she was 13. She was fucking allowed to shut herself in her room with boys and a double bed, how fucking irresponsible can you get!!! The rest of the family have been telling her to sort her kids out for years but she does nothing about it, she's just as bad herself. Its probably not actually the 13yo boy's anyway, we know the mum has been telling the girl to 'keep saying its alfies' so theyll get more money from the press. Utter utter scum.

EDIT:


Mattayus said:


> Dunno if you guys know, but it's now been revealed that the boy isn't the father, it was just the girl and her parents stringing him along to make thousands off of the news stories.... utterly sickening



I didnt realise it had been made official yet. There you have it!! Fucking scum


----------



## Mattayus (Feb 19, 2009)

MorbidTravis said:


> you cant say the parents are to blame unless you have proof to back your statement



I love this arrogance of this asshole  

ITS HIS FUCKING FAMILY!!!  I think if anyone knows it's him

EDIT: Just noticed he's been banned!  good times...


----------



## DaveCarter (Feb 19, 2009)

LOL!!!!! I got pissed off with his whole "you cant say that, you have no evidence" so i eventually PM'd him the details. I dont like people thinking that Im randomly making judgements with no substance to my argument!! He PMd back to say he "really didnt care anymore, coz he couldnt get neg-repped in the off topic forum", its like, ok then.... :s Lol @ him getting banned


----------



## Benjo230 (Feb 20, 2009)

England fucking sucks... 
Well, the chav infested, council housed, benefit grabbing parts of England anyway...
(Which is most of it )

*looks out of window and ironically, what looks to be a very young teenage girl is walking past my house pushing a pram with her friend drinking a bottle of WKD *

Dis-fucking-graceful


----------



## DaveCarter (Feb 20, 2009)

^ Agreed.

BBC NEWS | England | Manchester | Xbox row killer jailed for life

WHAT. THE. FUCK.


----------



## bulletbass man (Feb 20, 2009)

Eh haven't read the thread but a good friend of mine became a father at 16 and is easily one of the best father's I have ever met. Unfortunately the mother who he is no longer with was probably the worst possible mother but luckily she lost all custody of the child.

I certainly don't condone teen pregnancy but It doesn't necessarily the kid's going to have a terrible childhood. Not a normals one for sure but not necessarily terrible.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 20, 2009)

chavhunter said:


> ^ Agreed.
> 
> BBC NEWS | England | Manchester | Xbox row killer jailed for life
> 
> WHAT. THE. FUCK.



Why is this control so full of backwards. There needs to be a cull.


----------



## DaveCarter (Feb 20, 2009)

chavhunter said:


> Im a firm believer that the majority of the world's problems are caused by stupid people. One of the main problems with these stupid people is that they have the ability to breed at an alarming rate, and since they cant bring up their kids properly (they are stupid after all) this results in a whole new generation of stupid people!!!



Yet more proof. What level of shit parent do you have to be to raise a kid who think its ok to just go and stab someone he dont like???


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 20, 2009)

chavhunter said:


> ^ Agreed.
> 
> BBC NEWS | England | Manchester | Xbox row killer jailed for life
> 
> WHAT. THE. FUCK.



We've got you beat there a few years ago:

UPDATE:Trial of Alleged Xbox Slayings to Begin


----------

